# How long should you leave embyros after thawing ?? Should they divide again ?



## Maria Christina (Jun 12, 2006)

Hi 

I've had a frozen embryo transfer, got a BFN  two weeks ago

My clinic in Barcelona, defrosted 3 embryos and 2 hours later they were put back inside me !

two were 4 cells, grade 9
the third one had lost 2 cells in being thawed and all three were put back

*My question*,  that I can't find the answers to and hope you lovely ladies can help with

1. *Is should they have waited longer after thawing the embryos before transfer * ?

2. *Should they divide before being put back ? *

one of the ladies on a thread I post on, said one of her fet had survived the thaw 
but one didn't go onto to divide, so they had to thaw another

I didn't know they could do that, I mean not go on to divide   !

I have 7 precious frosties left, so am trying to find out before treatment in April

Any help would be really appreciated

Thanks Ladies
love and hugs to all
Maria Christina xxxxx


----------



## jogues (Jan 7, 2007)

Hola Maria Christina,
The thawing of embryos is a bit tricky. I got mine thawed yesterday at around noon and put back at 3.00 in the afternoon. One of the embryos stayed on 4 cells and the other one went to add another 2 cells and became a six cell. I've heard the opposite, embryos losing cells and still people gets pregnant  . Don't worry about it and trust the embryologist and if you have any doubt call and talk to him/her.
besos


----------



## Maria Christina (Jun 12, 2006)

Hola Jogues

sending you lots of  and good luck for your  
                 
       
  
 

Where are you having your treatment ?
Where & what day do you do your test, 
at home or are you having a blood test ?
Will keep everything crossed for you

Thanks for the information, theres so much still to learn thanks  

love and hugs
Maria Christina xxxxx


----------



## jogues (Jan 7, 2007)

Hola Maria Christina,
First I answer your questions  
I am at the ARGC in Wimpole Street
I am due to have my beta blood test on march 9 and no I don't want to test at home  
Thanks a lot for your good vibes. I wish you the same. Keep me posted about you

Besos


----------



## pupz (Aug 12, 2006)

i don't think there's any hard and fast rule-mine were thawed on thursday and put back on friday. One had not moved on and the other had.

P
x


----------



## fragile (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi i had my FET today. only 1 survived &  it was put back after 4 hours but had defrosted after one so it was just a question of clinic appointments as to when it went in.  the embryologist said it hadnt divided any more but that wasnt unusual being as it was being put back so soon after defrost.  had i had my surge in the week then my frosties would have been taken out the day before its just bad luck that it was over the weekend & FET needed to be today & my clinic are closed sundays so there is nobody to take them out of the freezer on a sunday.

i have also heard of embies losing cells but still being put back & resulting in a BFP.  at the end of the day its just chance.  last FET i had a 5 cell & an 8 cell "fantastic" looking embies but BFN.  if its going to work its going to work.

good luck with your remaining frosties

mo x


----------



## Widgey (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi Maria Christina

I don't know the answer to your questions but I was due to have FET today with my last frostie, it was a 4 cell.  

The embryologist phoned me yesterday morning to tell me she was taking it out of the freezer and she would ring me back after an hour to tell me how it was doing.  After an hour it had lost a cell and she said she'd put me in for the transfer anyway but she would need to see how it developed over night.  At 10.30am this morning I had a missed call from the clinic and managed to speak to them at 12.00 and it still hadn't moved on from a 3 cell, so she said she would ring me back at 2pm as ET was scheduled for 3pm.  Bless her cotton socks, she left it as long as she could for me and at 3 o'clock I got the phone call to say it hadn't developed any more and she was unable to transfer it. 

All the clinics have different procedures that work for them but if you are concerned you should ring back and speak to them.

Good luck.

Love & Hugs
Widgey
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pupz (Aug 12, 2006)

Widgey

So sorry to hear this-big hugs and fluff to you.

P
x


----------



## Maria Christina (Jun 12, 2006)

Widgey am so sorry to hear that, I had one that lost two cells and they still put it back
sending you big hugs    

Thanks to Pulz  , Fragile   ^ Jogues  
for your replies  

love and hugs to all
MC xxxxxx


----------



## SBB (Nov 20, 2005)

Dear Maria Christina
I had FET 16/03/07. 2 embies survived thaw out of 5. one 3 cell and 1 1 cell neither had developed/grown since thaw 15/03/07. Dr says that they can be a bit traumatised by the whole process and need some time to recover/catch up. They did the FET anyway and said to wait and see. I don't feel very hopeful but DH says that need to think positive. Just need to treat it like any other transfer. Had BFP with fresh transfer Sept 2006 but miscarried at 7 weeks . Felt good to know that I can get pregnant and these embies are the ones left over from that cycle Just need to keep praying all will work out eventually . I therefore don't think it makes much difference and depends on your clinic protocols. Has anyone had BFP with embies that hadn't grow on since thaw?

Love
SBB x


----------

